# Wo ist der Fraktionswechsel !?



## Medmexx (5. August 2009)

Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...

Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.

Nun ja ich vermisse den fraktionswechsel, der doch eig. mit folgen sollte oder ?!

Naja könnt ja mal antworten, *gähHHNNnn*  Grüße !


----------



## rufer (5. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...




Die rede war von es wird kommen. das es mit 3.2 schon kommen wird war nie die rede


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...


Sie haben gesagt, dass er kommt aber nicht wann


----------



## cortez338 (5. August 2009)

Es wurde nicht gesagt das er mit 3.2 kommen soll . es wurde glaub ich nicht mal gesagt das er zu 100 % kommt


----------



## cursedclown (5. August 2009)

vielleicht haben sie es ja doch nich eingefügt ^^


----------



## Matress (5. August 2009)

ich glaube das nie gesagt wurde das der fraktionswechsel zeitgleich mit 3.2 kommt.
hängt mich falls ich mich irre^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. August 2009)

der fraktionswechsel hängt nach letzter ankündigung bei "when it's done"


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

cursedclown schrieb:


> vielleicht haben sie es ja doch nich eingefügt ^^


Könnte ja GANZ zufällig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE,kommt wohl doch nicht,haben sie auch gar nicht zu 100% versprochen.
Obwohl ich ihn nutzen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (5. August 2009)

Es wurde sogar ausgeschlossen, dass er mit 3.2 kommt, weil die Zeit nicht reicht.


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

dafür haben se ja den mist mit charackter für beide Fraktionen auf PvP server eingeführt.... gratz Blizz total beschränkte Änderung


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.



Du gammelst hier rum wegen einem Pfirsich??  *wunder*


Edit: Mist der Herr oder die Dame über mich hat mich um eine Minute geschlagen. GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmexx (5. August 2009)

aber ist doch eh schon leichte verarsche jeden mittwoch warte ich hier das diese Vögel mal wieder fertich werden und sich nicht jeder ein MaxI Menü Mc Doofffiiii von neben an holen.

Ich würde mich shcon mal über einen FREEDAY freuen!


----------



## Daromi (5. August 2009)

Der Fraktionswechsel kommt zu 99,9% in nächster Zeit. Siehe MMO-Champion:

Quote from: Eyonix (Source)
As we've already discussed, we’re in the process of developing a new service for World of Warcraft that will allow players to change their faction from Alliance to Horde or Horde to Alliance. To prepare for this new service, we've removed the restriction that prevents players from creating both Horde and Alliance characters on a PvP realm. For more information on our Faction Change service, please visit the following link.

Bitte erst lesen, dann threads aufmachen. Und ja, MMO-Champion ist schneller als Buffed, also auch dort lesen.


----------



## Alohajoe (5. August 2009)

> Quote from: Gnorog ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/10222015958 )
> Wie wir bereits erwähnt haben sind wir derzeit dabei, einen neuen Dienst für World of Warcraft zu entwickeln, der Spielern den Wechsel ihrer Fraktion von Horde zu Allianz oder von Allianz zu Horde ermöglichen soll.
> Um diesen neuen Dienst vorzubereiten haben wir die Einschränkung entfernt, die Spieler daran hinderte, auf einem PvP-Realm gleichzeitig Charaktere der Horde und der Allianz zu erstellen. Bitte folgt diesem Link für weitere Informationen über den Fraktionswechsel:
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...34275&sid=3



Blue Post von heute


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

Jetzt kommen die Leute wieder die nur Mittwochs schaffen aus dem Spiel zu kommen und selbst dann nicht nach draußen gehen.  

Das der Patch kommt bevor die hälfte Ulduar auch nur ansatzweise clear hat, liegt daran das nach 1 woche alle rumgeweint haben das Ulduar alt sei weil eine Gilde die Instanz nach 1 Tag schon fertig hatte. Außerdem kannst du doch weiterhin nach Ulduar gehen. Das ist eine gute alternativ Instanz und ich finde es toll, das eine neue kommt bevor Ulduar total alt ist. Soviel zu deinem anderem *Theama*.

Der Fraktionswechsel wird wohl kommen, aber nicht heute. Vielleicht mit *den* nächststen* Pfirsich *. 
Dafür kannst du, falls du auf einem PvP-Server bist, dank dem tollen Pfirsich jetzt Chars beider Fraktionen auf einem PvP-Server erstellen. Also kannst du vorher schonmal schauen ob du ne zukünftige Gilde findest, obwohl die meisten wohl sagen werden sie wollen keinen Fraktionswechsler haben.
Bei uns ist das zumindest so... Wenn jemand fragt ob eine Gilde ihn braucht, weil er bald die Fraktion wechseln will, erinnert das eher an die Szene in der ein Todesritter das erste mal in seine Hauptstadt geht.


----------



## Ragebar (16. August 2009)

ich denke Blizzard arbeitet noch daran gibt sicher einige probleme wie die mounts... zb wollen sie ja die mounts mit Umänderung auch ändern sprich Raptor in Pferd und so die Fraktionen ... usw das ist für die sicher problematisch


----------



## linkin85 (17. August 2009)

Ich Hoffe es kommt nie .


----------



## chris.j (17. August 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Hier sprechen alle von Wechsel Allianz -> Horde bzw. Horde -> Allianz.
Ich persönlich möchte aber meinen Blutelf Todesritter in einen Orc Todesritter ändern, wird das dann auch klappen?


----------



## Drekras (17. August 2009)

Ich hoffe auch mal es kommt nie.
Denn ich finde wenn man sich ein mal entschieden hat sollte man das auch nicht mehr ändern können.
Wofür gibts den dann die beiden Fraktionen? ^^

lg drek


----------



## Skollshunter (17. August 2009)

Ich finde das der Fraktionswecksel in gewisser hinsicht das Game kaputt macht,
vorallem auf den reinen PVP-Servern.

Man sollte sich schon entscheiden auf welcher Seite man bleibt Allianz / Horde 

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard lasst es so wie es ist !!!


----------



## Shanndorano (17. August 2009)

Fraktionswechsel ist ein zukünftiger Dienst der bezahlt werden muß.
Wird also niemals mit einem Patch daher kommen, ist ja nicht das man 
einfach zu einem NPC läuft und schwups Fraktion gewechselt....


----------



## Skîpper (17. August 2009)

chris.j schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hier sprechen alle von Wechsel Allianz -> Horde bzw. Horde -> Allianz.
> Ich persönlich möchte aber meinen Blutelf Todesritter in einen Orc Todesritter ändern, wird das dann auch klappen?



Nein, das geht nicht. Es ist nur möglich ein Mensch Todesritter in eine Rasse der Horde oder umgekehrt zu wechseln. Aber Fraktionsintern nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (17. August 2009)

aber kommen wird er zu 100%. deswegen haben sie ja aufgehoben das man nur alli oder horde auf nem pvp realm erstellen kann, um den transfer überhaupt zu ermöglichen


----------



## chris.j (17. August 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht. Es ist nur möglich ein Mensch Todesritter in eine Rasse der Horde oder umgekehrt zu wechseln. Aber Fraktionsintern nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was für ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2009)

Shanndorano schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel ist ein zukünftiger Dienst der bezahlt werden muß.
> Wird also niemals mit einem Patch daher kommen, ist ja nicht das man
> einfach zu einem NPC läuft und schwups Fraktion gewechselt....



hmm diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht ?

Wie wird diese Änderung denn wohl sonst eingeführt werden, wenn nicht durch einen Patch??

Durch meditativen Kartenlegen oder gebündelte Gedankenstrahlen der Blizzprogrammierer ?


----------



## Lorak (17. August 2009)

blizz hat doch nie behauptet wan er kommt...

ich sag nur : It´s done when it´s done^^


----------



## LikeIt (17. August 2009)

kommt definitiv irgendwann da man ja auch schon auf pvp servern gegenfraktion erstellen kann.....


----------



## Lefrondon (17. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmm diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht ?
> 
> Wie wird diese Änderung denn wohl sonst eingeführt werden, wenn nicht durch einen Patch??
> 
> Durch *meditativen Kartenlegen* oder gebündelte Gedankenstrahlen der Blizzprogrammierer ?


Das wirds sein ;-)


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> Nun ja ich vermisse den fraktionswechsel, der doch eig. mit folgen sollte oder ?!
> Naja könnt ja mal antworten, *gähHHNNnn*  Grüße !


Hm,
woher nimmst Du dein Wissen, das der Fraktionswechsel jetzt umgesetzt wird.
Blizz hat gesagt, dass sie es vorhaben und daran arbeiten, ob es möglich ist.

Wann es kommt steht in den Sternen!
Also besorg die ein Teleskop und schaue in den Nachthimmel.
Die Antwort ist da draußen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/reported winkt


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

chris.j schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Hier sprechen alle von Wechsel Allianz -> Horde bzw. Horde -> Allianz.
> Ich persönlich möchte aber meinen Blutelf Todesritter in einen Orc Todesritter ändern, wird das dann auch klappen?


Nein, das dauert noch.
Bei Blizz alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich habe es genau umgekehrt.
Ich möchte mein 73 Orc DK in einen BE DK umwandeln.
Ich habe noch einen 66er BE DK aber kein Bock mehr auf die 7 Level Unterschied und getranst wird eh(einer Alli RP-PvE einer Horde RP-PvP), obwohl der Orc schon auf dem richtigen Realm wäre und BE wohl eher nicht. ^^

Tja, wenn man keine Sorgen und Probleme hat, dann macht man sich halt welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Four One (17. August 2009)

chris.j schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich möchte aber meinen Blutelf Todesritter in einen Orc Todesritter ändern, wird das dann auch klappen?






Skîpper schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht. Es ist nur möglich ein Mensch Todesritter in eine Rasse der Horde oder umgekehrt zu wechseln. Aber Fraktionsintern nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






chris.j schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn...



Nein das ist kein Schwachsinn, das switchen zwischen den Fraktionen ist schon fragwürdig genug, aber wenn Dann beispielsweise einer erst den Rassenboni der Menschen beim leveln nutzt um dann  Gnom zu werden... na ja ich sag mal nix...


----------



## Harderstyle13 (17. August 2009)

dazu kann ich nur sagen : BLIZZARD SUCKS! XD
Ist schon schlimm genug das mit den PvP-Server


----------



## eb:Wolv (17. August 2009)

> F: Wird es möglich sein zwischen den Völkern der eigenen Fraktion zu wechseln?
> A: Nein, es wird lediglich möglich sein zu einem Volk der anderen Fraktion zu wechseln.



Alle Infos unter:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=9941634275


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmm diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht ?
> 
> Wie wird diese Änderung denn wohl sonst eingeführt werden, wenn nicht durch einen Patch??
> 
> Durch meditativen Kartenlegen oder gebündelte Gedankenstrahlen der Blizzprogrammierer ?



Mal darüber nachgedacht wenn es ein Kostenpflichtiger Dienst ist, man diesen über die Accountverwaltung macht. Wäre genau so als wenn du Transt. Wozu also ein Patch?


----------



## Snowhawk (17. August 2009)

und wenn man jetzt mit seinem Hordeheiler ein Gnom werden will?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (17. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> und wenn man jetzt mit seinem Hordeheiler ein Gnom werden will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst nur eien rasse werden in der uach deine klasse vorhanden ist



aber geil nen gnom druide wäre bestimmt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmm diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht ?
> 
> Wie wird diese Änderung denn wohl sonst eingeführt werden, wenn nicht durch einen Patch??
> 
> Durch meditativen Kartenlegen oder gebündelte Gedankenstrahlen der Blizzprogrammierer ?


Wäre mal eine Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob dem Servertransfermöglichkeit ein Patch vorausging.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Möglichkeit des Fraktionswechsels kostenlos ist, um mehr Spieler in dem Spiel zu binden und ob sie Namensänderung und Geschlechtswechsel beinhaltet.



Drekras schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch mal es kommt nie.Denn ich finde wenn man sich ein mal entschieden hat sollte man das auch nicht mehr ändern können.
> Wofür gibts den dann die beiden Fraktionen?


Naja, der große Krieg dreht sich, nicht mehr um Allianz und Horde sondern, um die Geißel und Arthas, wie man anhand der Quest in Drachenöde mitbekommt.
Sicherlich haben sich die wenigstens Allianzler und Hordler lieb nach der Vorgeschichte, aber für mich ist der große Krieg vorbei, oder zumindest Waffenruhe um sich größeren und mächtigeren Feinden zu gemeinsam zu stellen. Arthas und die Geißel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Nun ja ich vermisse den fraktionswechsel, der doch eig. mit folgen sollte oder ?!



Vermisstenanzeige aufgegeben, vieleicht findet man den kleinen Racker ja irgendwo.
Wo hast du ihn den das letzte mal gesehn?
Vieleicht ist er auhc nur um die Ecke sich ein Eis kaufen und kommt wieder zurück?

cool bleiben und abwarten =)


----------



## Zitronen (17. August 2009)

Ich hoffe es wird niemals kommen, das macht das komplette PvP-System kaputt.
Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass man jetzt beide Fraktionen auf PvP-Servern spielen darf.
Eigentlich könnte Blizz die Fraktionen abschaffen, die mit diesen Änderungen keinen Sinn mehr haben.


----------



## Medmud (17. August 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte Blizz die Fraktionen abschaffen, die mit diesen Änderungen keinen Sinn mehr haben.


der sind von pvp servern waren uach das open pvp was auf pve servern nicht geht


----------



## Haawk (17. August 2009)

fraktionswechsel? wie soll das denn gehen? man verliert doch alle freunde gilden und anfangsattribute hmm sehr komisch erklärung bitte ^^ 

MFG


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Mc Doofffiiii


Seid wann heißt der Laden McDoofi? Also ich kenne ja nur McDöner, da gibts Cheesedöner, McChickendöner, Double Cheesedöner, Royal Döner, Hot Chilli Cheesedöner.....[...]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Charakter Wechsel wird bestimmt kommen, ist ja wohl klar. Wer Blizzard kennt weiß warum. Hier ein Beispiel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht eh nurnoch darum!!! Nicht mehr um das wohl der Spieler!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> fraktionswechsel? wie soll das denn gehen? man verliert doch alle freunde gilden und anfangsattribute hmm sehr komisch erklärung bitte ^^
> 
> MFG


Die Erklärung wir dir (noch) keiner geben können, da es den Fraktionswechsel noch gar nicht gibt.

In der Tat wirft die Idee einige Fragen auf (z.B. Ruf, Quests) und wir werden einfach abwarten müssen wie Blizz das wohl lösen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2009)

Achja zu diesem Thema hatte ich auch mal nen Thread eröffnet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=118751


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. September 2009)

Hiho,

Ich glaube morgen kommt er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da die Accountverwaltung morgen down ist.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## SinjiD (8. September 2009)

er kommt dann wann er kommt aber die vermutung liegt nahe das er morgen kommen wird


----------



## Popopirat (8. September 2009)

Warte einfach gechillt auf den nächsten "Peach". Wird der guteste überhaupt.


----------



## Badumsaen (8. September 2009)

Hier auf Buffed hab ich irgendwo gelesen dass es bei dem Amis schon möglich ist und dort 30$ kostet (bin etz zu faul zum raussuchen). Also wirds wohl auch bald bei uns kommen.

Ich persönlich freu mich schon drauf, weil ich Allianzler bin und vor einiger zeit mit nem Kumpel nen Orc jäger auf 62 gezockt hab und danach nie wieder angefasst hab.


----------



## Deadlift (8. September 2009)

Cudos fürs Dinosauerierausgraben....

Ich glaube kaum dass es morgen schon soweit ist.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...p;pageNo=12#228

Letzte Aussage war es kommt nicht letzte Woche, und auch vermutlich nicht diese...

Es gibt zwar Meilenposts in dem Thread, und Blizz will sone Cash Cow sicher nicht hinterm Berg halten, aber so schnell halte ich dann doch für unwahrscheinlich.

Egal länger was zum drauf freun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (8. September 2009)

denken hier auchmal einige nach bevor se was schreiben oder macht ihr das nur aus jucks?

zu deiner frage auf den amyservern is der fraktionswechsel da ergo es is kein witz und er wird hier auch bald zur verfügung stehen 

da blizzard wiss was deutsche wollen geben se uns kein unfertiges paket also hört auf mit euren schwachsinnigen theorien sonst muss ich nochmal lachen 

gn8 mfg


----------



## zerre (8. September 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken........und nicht wegen irgendwelchen mist gleich ein thread aufmachen ^^

von daher 

vote 4 close


----------



## Komakomi (9. September 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...


Also mit dem *TOLLEN* neuem Pfirsich kam eine neue Inztanz für 5 spieler und ein neuer Raid, welcher im Hardmode richtig kanackig ist.
Dieser kam auch nciht zu früh, allerdings wurde damit ein klein wenig übertrieben. 

Der Fraktionswechsel wurde nicht IN diesem Pfirsich angekündigt, sondern lediglich die Möglichkeit Horde und Allianz zugleich auf einem PvP-Server zu besitzen.
Er wird auch nicht mit einem Pfirsich kommen, sonden dazwischen. Morgen könnte es vllt. schon so weit sein, für 20-30 Euro wirst du dann die Fraktion wechseln können.
Keine Angst du musst nicht auf den nächsten Pfirsich warten.


----------



## Lewita (9. September 2009)

Euch ist schon aufegfallen das dieser Thread schon am 5.8.09 aufegmacht wurde? Und ich finde es gut das dieser hier weitergeführt wird sodas kein neuer sinnloser aufgemacht wird.

Zum Thema:
Also ich glaube das der Fraktionswechsel ab morgen zur verfügung stehen wird.

1. Wartungsarbeiten von 3-11 Uhr ... also verlängert
2. Die Website + Acc verwaltung sind auch von 3-11 down was auf eine größere Änderung hindeutet

Jedenfals hat man die Euros also uns nie lange warten lassen sobald was bei den Ammis freigeschalten wurde.
Und fals nicht den waren es eben die vorbereitungen zum Fraktionswechsel und wir warten halt noch nen woche.


mfg Lewita


----------



## Getier (9. September 2009)

Dieser Fraktionswechsel ist sowieso für den Anus!!!
Man sollte sich mit seiner Rasse und Klasse identifizieren und sie spielen lernen und kein fröhliches Hopping machen. Da geht der Witz an der Sache verloren!
Aber da steh ich als leidenschaftlicher RP-Gamer wahrscheinlich alleine da!
In dem Sinne...


----------



## Chupha (9. September 2009)

der wechsel hat nix mit dem identifizieren zutun sondern damit mit seinen freunden zusammenzuspielen wenn se auf der anderen seite sind 

für den anus is einiges aber nicht das und ich denke auch nicht das du alleine mit dieser meinung dastehst ihr seht das blos unter nem falschen augenwinkel lasst euch mal überraschen ^^


----------



## Getier (9. September 2009)

@Chupha
hab mich ja mit meinen Freunden schon vorher abgesprochen, ob Horde oder Alli und somit war dieses Problem gelöst!

Aber andererseits hast du recht, ich laß mich mal überraschen und mal schauen wie diese Sache gelöst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (9. September 2009)

Nicht da und hoffentlich auch nie existend.

Weil ein Fraktionswechsel überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit: Meine RL-Freunde spielen schon ewig Horde/Allianz und ich will jetzt auch. Dann frag ich mich, warum spielst du Allianz/Horde??????

Aber, ist bestimmt toll wenn alle Fraktionen welche auf Hasserfüllt und im Krieg stehen plötzlich Ehrfürchtig sind bzw. irgendwo dazwischen liegen.


----------



## Bellthane (9. September 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht, was alle Leute für ein Problem mit dem Fraktionswechsel haben? Ich sehe darin keine Problematik und wer es unbedingt nötig hat, soll halt dafür bezahlen. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich viele Leute anfangs einen Char erstellt haben und diesen dann hochgespielt haben und vllt haben sie erst später bemerkt, dass mehr Leute im Freundeskreis Wow spielen, aber leider bei der anderen Fraktion. Für diese Leute ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht, da man an seinem Char ja doch irgendwie hängt, egal wie der jetzt aussieht, oder zu welcher Rasse er gehört.

Zu der Problematik mit Ruf etc. sucht einfach mal bei Youtube Videos dazu, gibt anscheinend schon etliche amerikanische Spieler, die den Service bereits benutzt haben und den Vorgang gefilmt haben.


----------



## silver18781 (9. September 2009)

wenn der morgen kommt sag ich jetzt schonmal
byebye ally unterschicht- hallo hordääääääääää


----------



## Rainaar (9. September 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, ....




Der arme Pfirsisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2009)

bei glück kommts vllt heute da die webseite arsenal einfach alles down ist und dann hätten wer eine woche verzögerung zu den us servern^^


----------



## Narrwarran (9. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

wer ein bissel aufgepasst hat hätte mit bekommen das der frak-wechsel zum neuen add kommen wird.
grund dafür ist das einige rassen neue gruppen bekommen damit der wechel reibunglos klappen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf der wow-cataclysm seite gibt es einen link zu den neuen rassen-klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
wie gnommagier menschenjäger oder neuen pala bei der horde 
denn im augenblick hat ally 2 pala und horde nur einen das hiese das dreanai oder mensch automatisch blutelf
werden müste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2009)

hackts? wieso ist es denn auf den US Servern? Und da ist noch kein Addon?


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

dafür haben die alli´s nur einen schami...


----------



## Solassard (9. September 2009)

Lobgesang schrieb:


> dafür haben die alli´s nur einen schami...




da gibts dann auch nen 2ten, weis aber gerade nicht welchen


----------



## Apuh (9. September 2009)

Narrwarran schrieb:


> wer ein bissel aufgepasst hat hätte mit bekommen das der frak-wechsel zum neuen add kommen wird.


ehrlich gesagt warte ich immernoch auf die neuen Tänze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Ich finde den Fraktionswechsel gut, obwohl ich ihn nicht nutzen werde, ich fühle mich wohl wo ich bin auch wenn ich den Geisteskranken König aus SW nicht mag. 
Hätte ich gewusst was passiert dann hätte ich den q des vermissten Diplomaten nie gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2009)

LEUTE WAS IST JETZT EIGENTLICH MIT DEM BEITRAG VON OBEN DA? DER SAGT ES KOMMT ERST MIT DEM ADDON? UND DARAUF SAGTE ICH OB ES BEI DEN HACKT DA ES SCHON AUF DEN US SERVERN DRAUF IST WAS GLAUBT IHR WIE LANGE ES NOCH DAUERN WIRD ETC?


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

In einem Bluepost (Q&A zum Frak-Wechsel) wurde erwähn, dass zum Addon Cataclysm der Fraktionswechsel auf Worgen und Goblins noch 3 Monate gesperrt sein wird. Bedeutet der Wechsel wird früher zur Verfügung stehen. So versteh ich es zumindest. Ich verstehe wiederum nicht, wie andere immer so selbstsicher Antworten geben können, obwohl sie kaum etwas darüber wissen.

LG


----------



## Vaishyana (9. September 2009)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> LEUTE WAS IST JETZT EIGENTLICH MIT DEM BEITRAG VON OBEN DA? DER SAGT ES KOMMT ERST MIT DEM ADDON? UND DARAUF SAGTE ICH OB ES BEI DEN HACKT DA ES SCHON AUF DEN US SERVERN DRAUF IST WAS GLAUBT IHR WIE LANGE ES NOCH DAUERN WIRD ETC?



Hast du was geschrieben? Du schreibst so klein, bitte etwas größer!


----------



## Dömage (9. September 2009)

Cpt. Caps und die Shift Crew



In den USA ist der Transfer schon verfügbar, also wird er auch bald zu uns kommen. Die sollen erst mal da drüben testen ob alles hinhaut bevor sie es bei uns einführen...ich tipp ein bis zwei Wochen.


----------



## Gattay (9. September 2009)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> LEUTE WAS IST JETZT EIGENTLICH MIT DEM BEITRAG VON OBEN DA? DER SAGT ES KOMMT ERST MIT DEM ADDON? UND DARAUF SAGTE ICH OB ES BEI DEN HACKT DA ES SCHON AUF DEN US SERVERN DRAUF IST WAS GLAUBT IHR WIE LANGE ES NOCH DAUERN WIRD ETC?




Caps aus, würd ich mal vorschlagen.

Btt: Ich find den Fraktionswechsel eh Panne, man hat sich doch mal für eine Fraktion entschieden. Jetzt einfach wechseln, dafür hab ich nicht müham meinen Draenei, bzw Menschen hochgelevelt


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2009)

Dömage schrieb:


> Cpt. Caps und die Shift Crew
> 
> 
> 
> In den USA ist der Transfer schon verfügbar, also wird er auch bald zu uns kommen. Die sollen erst mal da drüben testen ob alles hinhaut bevor sie es bei uns einführen...ich tipp ein bis zwei Wochen.



genau mein Meinung^^


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Btt: Ich find den Fraktionswechsel eh Panne, man hat sich doch mal für eine Fraktion entschieden. Jetzt einfach wechseln, dafür hab ich nicht müham meinen Draenei, bzw Menschen hochgelevelt




Bist ja nicht zum Kauf des Wechsels verpflichtet ;D


----------



## SuperAlex (9. September 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht gesagt das er mit 3.2 kommen soll . es wurde glaub ich nicht mal gesagt das er zu 100 % kommt



Dir Amerikaner haben es schon.


----------



## Dreidan (9. September 2009)

Einen ganzen Post in Großbuchstaben zu verfassen zeugt schon ein wenig von Beklopptheit. Hier ist eine Packung Beruhigungspillen, ich stell sie einfach hier hin, ok? *Langsam, rückwärts den Raum verlass*


----------



## Accendo (9. September 2009)

Skollshunter schrieb:


> Ich finde das der Fraktionswecksel in gewisser hinsicht das Game kaputt macht,
> vorallem auf den reinen PVP-Servern.
> 
> Man sollte sich schon entscheiden auf welcher Seite man bleibt Allianz / Horde
> ...



also ich finde es is gut, z.B. war ich früher Alli und bin zur Horde gekommen wegen Freunden, und nun möchte ich auch mal wieder nen hexi und so kann ich meinen mensch hexi auch einfach rüberholen, es wird vermutlich nicht so oft dafür verwendet um die aktuelle Fraktion zu ändern, sondern eher um alte chars der alten fraktion (oder so ähnlich ^^) auf die aktuelle seite zu holen


----------



## Shadria (9. September 2009)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> LEUTE WAS IST JETZT EIGENTLICH MIT DEM BEITRAG VON OBEN DA? DER SAGT ES KOMMT ERST MIT DEM ADDON? UND DARAUF SAGTE ICH OB ES BEI DEN HACKT DA ES SCHON AUF DEN US SERVERN DRAUF IST WAS GLAUBT IHR WIE LANGE ES NOCH DAUERN WIRD ETC?



Auszug aus der Netiquette:


> Großschreibung stellt in den Foren und im Chat das Pendant zum Schreien dar. Diese Ausdrucksform sollte möglichst sparsam eingesetzt und keinesfalls zur Regel werden. *Schreien ist unhöflich*.



Unhöflichen Menschen gebe ich keine Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (9. September 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...



Lass dir doch von nem Pfirsich den Tag nicht versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (9. September 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon dass man nur einmal alle glaub 2 oder 4 Wochen EINEN Char transen können wird ne? ^^ Also wer vorhat die Fraktion mit allen Chars zu wechseln wird sich ein wenig gedulden müssen...


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

Hi, auf der Battle.Net-Seite ist Werbung für den Fraktionswechsel auf Deutsch, also wird er wohl heute kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Aerasan (9. September 2009)

Ich will endlich den sch@?$ Fraktionswechsel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... glaubt ihr es wäre möglich,dass er heute schon kommt??


----------



## normansky (9. September 2009)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> LEUTE WAS IST JETZT EIGENTLICH MIT DEM BEITRAG VON OBEN DA? DER SAGT ES KOMMT ERST MIT DEM ADDON? UND DARAUF SAGTE ICH OB ES BEI DEN HACKT DA ES SCHON AUF DEN US SERVERN DRAUF IST WAS GLAUBT IHR WIE LANGE ES NOCH DAUERN WIRD ETC?


Kauf dir mal ne neue Tastatur und bleib ruhig Brauner^^    (geschätztes Alter -12 Jahre)


----------



## Karadul (9. September 2009)

jo auf hp gibt s schon was darüber.. es geht endlich los mit fraktionswechsel... juhuuuu^^


----------



## Shadria (9. September 2009)

Aerasan schrieb:


> Ich will endlich den sch@?$ Fraktionswechsel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja.... ich glaube das es möglich wäre das der Fraktionswechsel heute schon kommt.... ich glaub aber auch das es genauso nicht möglich ist das der Fraktionswechsel heute kommt....

Ich glaube ich bin zu leichtgläubig....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frato (9. September 2009)

Karadul schrieb:


> jo auf hp gibt s schon was darüber.. es geht endlich los mit fraktionswechsel... juhuuuu^^



wo steht das vom Fraktionswechsel dass der heute kommt? :-)


----------



## normansky (9. September 2009)

Diese "Lyllian" machte mal wieder einen Tread zu und setzte nur einen Link hierhin... ganz dolles Kino...


----------



## Aerasan (9. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Diese "Lyllian" machte mal wieder einen Tread zu und setzte nur einen Link hierhin... ganz dolles Kino...


JAAA LOOOOOOS!!! ich wills auch sehen =) =) ....
heute noch getranst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... was wird das eig ca in euronen kosten? weil es kostet ja in usa 30$


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

Frato schrieb:


> wo steht das vom Fraktionswechsel dass der heute kommt? :-)



E steht nirgends, aber auf der offiziellen Battle.Net-Seite kommt ab und an Werbung auf Deutsch für den Service.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..


Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt


----------



## Aerasan (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt


YEAAAHHH!!!! ich bin echt gespannt was das kostet?


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt



bitte Link für Bluepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellikut (9. September 2009)

Charaktertransfer + Anpassungen sind die einzigen Ads auf battle.net.

Der Fraktionswechsel wird schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt



danke für deinen link ....


----------



## Frato (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt



komisch war gerade in meine Accountverwaltung schaun da steht nix von Fraktionswechsel :-(


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Frato schrieb:


> komisch war gerade in meine Accountverwaltung schaun da steht nix von Fraktionswechsel :-(



dann bist du wohl der einzigste der sich in seine verwaltung einloggen kann .... die is immernoch down


----------



## Segojan (9. September 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> dafür haben se ja den mist mit charackter für beide Fraktionen auf PvP server eingeführt.... gratz Blizz total beschränkte Änderung



Auch wenn offtopic: wieso ist diese Änderung beschränkt? Ich würde eher das Verbot, Allies und Hordies auf dem gleichen PvP Server zu haben, als beschränkt bezeichnen.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt



Also weder auf der Battle.net HP noch auf der WoW-EU-HP Werbung!

BTW: Quelle zum Bluepost


----------



## Frato (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> dann bist du wohl der einzigste der sich in seine verwaltung einloggen kann .... die is immernoch down



ich bin Luxemburger bin anders :-) nee also bin wirklich reingekommen aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel für heute geplannt..
> 
> 
> Werbung auf allen seiten von WOW aktiviert..
> zudem im US forum durch bluepost bestätigt


Den Service gibt es in den USA aber schon seit dem 3. September.

Denkbar wäre es trotzdem, dass der Server heute für Europa freigegeben wird, da zusätzlich zu den regelmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten die Homepage inklusiv Accountverwaltung offline ist/war...


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

Frato schrieb:


> komisch war gerade in meine Accountverwaltung schaun da steht nix von Fraktionswechsel :-(



und wie bist du reingekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (9. September 2009)

chris.j schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hier sprechen alle von Wechsel Allianz -> Horde bzw. Horde -> Allianz.
> Ich persönlich möchte aber meinen Blutelf Todesritter in einen Orc Todesritter ändern, wird das dann auch klappen?



Nö.


----------



## silver18781 (9. September 2009)

einfach einloggen? meinste durch den weihnachstmann oder was


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Frag ich mich auch - Verwaltung geht noch gar net (Battle.net - Sowie WoW-Europe down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

schade reingefallen D


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Wenn der Fraktionswechsel heute kommen würde, warum steht dann auf der Offiziellen
Blizzard Homepage in den News nichts davon? Ich weiss es natürlich nicht, aber ich
glaube nicht, dass der Fraktionswechsel heute schon kommt. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Den Service gibt es in den USA aber schon seit dem 3. September.
> 
> Genau deswegen könnte man ja auch annehmen, dass es heute kommt. Die Entwicklung und Ressourcen sind nun mal in den USA, konnte eine Woche testen und Probs beheben, jetzt dürfen die Europäer ran
> 
> ...


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Wenn der Fraktionswechsel heute kommen würde, warum steht dann auf der Offiziellen
> Blizzard Homepage in den News nichts davon? Ich weiss es natürlich nicht, aber ich
> glaube nicht, dass der Fraktionswechsel heute schon kommt. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die News erst geschrieben wird, wenn der Service auch wirklich verfügbar ist und nicht "wir planen in Kürze den Server freizugeben" sondern "der Service ist freigegeben!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellikut (9. September 2009)

Würde mich auch mehr über einen Rassenwechsel freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stecke zu sehr in der Hordenideologie drin, als plötzlich lachend, tanzend und springend durch Stormwind hüpfen zu wollen.


----------



## holsi (9. September 2009)

erste Server wieder ON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

Hellikut schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mehr über einen Rassenwechsel freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist zum Glück alles geplant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Can I use this service to change race on my existing faction?
> 
> No. We will be releasing a Race Change service in the near future for this purpose.


Quelle: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=29006


----------



## Owedry (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> dann bist du wohl der einzigste der sich in seine verwaltung einloggen kann .... die is immernoch down



war auch grad drin, aber nicht zu sehen von Fraktionswechsel. Die Seite ist aber noch nicht vollständig da also weiter hoffen


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die News erst geschrieben wird, wenn der Service auch wirklich verfügbar ist und nicht "wir planen in Kürze den Server freizugeben" sondern "der Service ist freigegeben!".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst auch wieder Recht haben...


----------



## immortal15 (9. September 2009)

währe voll jut wenn heut der wechsel kommen würde ....endlich nichtmer horde spielen ^^


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

The requested resource (/login/login.xml) is not available. --> also wenn ich versuch mich einzuloggen auf Verwaltung krieg ich das. Weiter hoffen....BITTE Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

https://www.wow-europe.com/account/faction-change-intro.html

sobald das geht geht auch der transfer =D
und das intro ging gerade.. eben noch


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

Der Fraktionswechsel ist atm noch net verfügbar, Accountverwaltung ist offen und da steht nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg ^^


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

Fast alle Server wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmeedt (9. September 2009)

Ich möchte auch gern meinen Jäger heute zu meinem neuen Horde zuhause holen! ^^


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Tøøter schrieb:


> Der Fraktionswechsel ist atm noch net verfügbar, Accountverwaltung ist offen und da steht nix besonderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich komme nicht auf die ACC-Verwaltung. oO


----------



## Stevesteel (9. September 2009)

nee nee, bleib mal bitte bei deinen Allianzbrüdern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

Für die die noch Probs mit der Accountverwaltung haben, sehts euch doch selbst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (9. September 2009)

Für die ganz schlauen.. Den Fraktionswechsel gibt es schon aber nur für US Accounts.. nix da mit kommenden Patch oder so..
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml
Offizielle US WoW Webseite..

Kostet 30US Dollar.. für uns währe es dann also ca. 20Euro


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

jop kam jez auch rein und sehs net....ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was blizz damit bezwecken will...ewig lang website down - in usa funktioniert es....warum es jez in der EU nicht implementieren -.-' GG blizz


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

Für ganz schlaue Poster für dich, jeder weiß das es den atm nur in den US-Realms gibt ...
Die Frage wie schon im Topic steht, wann er für EU-Realm kommt ... Lesen -> Denken -> Posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

@Tooter - wen meintest jez? ^^ quote option nutzen waere ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (9. September 2009)

Nochmals Lesen, dann wirst sehen das es eben nicht jeder weiss das es schon in US verfügbar ist..
Ein Post: "Es wurde gesagt das er nicht mit 3.2 kommen soll"
Fakt ist, das es Fraktionswechsel schon gibt.. nur noch nicht in EU


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Hiho,

Ich komm immer noch nicht in die Accverwaltung rein. Deshalb habe ich noch Hoffung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Alandius (9. September 2009)

type Status report

message /login/login.xml

description The requested resource (/login/login.xml) is not available.

Geht bei mir auch noch nicht.

lg


----------



## Belgand (9. September 2009)

Tøøter schrieb:


> Für die die noch Probs mit der Accountverwaltung haben, sehts euch doch selbst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




FAKE!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Alandius schrieb:


> type Status report
> 
> message /login/login.xml
> 
> ...



Dito!
Warum kommen einige auf die ACC-Verwaltung und wir nicht?
Gesichtskontrolle und wir müssen draußen bleiben xD



Belgand schrieb:


> FAKE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja die URL auf diesem Bild, kommt mir sehr Spanisch vor. Da fehlt doch am Ende einiges...


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Juhu ich hab nun endlich eine Troll Druidin jeaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## FonKeY (9. September 2009)

ich finde das mit dem fraktionswechsel nich so dolle....oldschool wow war halt am besten....obwohl die worge natürlich sehr geil sind und ich sie spielen möchte...(ich bin hordler).....da werd ich das wohl in anspruch nehmen =D


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (9. September 2009)

Ich will auf die Accountverwaltungsseite , habe nämlich keine Spielzeit mehr . _._


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

Bei mir geht die Acc verwaltung aber auch :/ nur wenn man Iwas anklickt kommt nen error 

btw: Hab Battle.net xP


----------



## Phobius (9. September 2009)

Soweit ich mich entsinne war die Homepage bis 11:00 oder 12:00 Offline wegen Wartungsarbeiten. Und wie wir die Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard kennen läuft danach nichts mehr so wie es soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Fraktionswechsel ist, wie hier schon mehrmals genannt wurde, bisher nur in den USA freigeschalten. Bei uns soll er aber demnächst folgen. Ein Datum dafür habe ich aber bisher nicht gelesen.

Aber ich warte auch schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (9. September 2009)

LOL Denken


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Ja nur denn fragt man sich warum weshalb wieso alles so lang down ist , da beim sonstigen server wartungen war die seite nie so lang down


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Tøøter schrieb:


> Für die die noch Probs mit der Accountverwaltung haben, sehts euch doch selbst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und was soll da  zu sehen sein was auf den fraktionswechsel hinweist?
  genau....garnix...

der "charakter transfer hat damit nix zu tun......


mfg


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> und was soll da  zu sehen sein was auf den fraktionswechsel hinweist?
> genau....garnix...
> 
> der "charakter transfer hat damit nix zu tun......
> ...


Ich glaube er wollte Lediglich darauf hinweisen das er in die Acc-Verwaltung kommt und er hat auch nichts davon geschrieben das es etwas mit dem FWechsel zutun hat


----------



## Casker (9. September 2009)

Also die Acc Verwaltung funktioniert wieder ...
und da gibt es keine Funktion für Fraktionswechsel.
Das ist kein Fake und kein Gelaber ....

Also wieder 1 Woche warten ... und in USA dann schon 2 Wochen verfügbar.


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Dito!
> Warum kommen einige auf die ACC-Verwaltung und wir nicht?
> Gesichtskontrolle und wir müssen draußen bleiben xD
> 
> ...




Das liegt daran das ich das ende ausgeschnitten habe, warum soll ich euch nen Fake andrehn.
Aber naja wayne musst es ja net glauben, glaub Blizz hat eben auf der HP nen Hirnfilter eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (9. September 2009)

mmh also ich komme auf die verwaltunssite und kann auch auf die service die da angeboten sind zugreifen aber fraktionswechsel nix da hmm ka wann das nun kommt


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Xoulinia schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte Lediglich darauf hinweisen das er in die Acc-Verwaltung kommt und er hat auch nichts davon geschrieben das es etwas mit dem FWechsel zutun hat




ah ok ,dann hab ich das falsch verstanden...kann ja mal vorkommen :-)


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> und was soll da  zu sehen sein was auf den fraktionswechsel hinweist?
> genau....garnix...
> 
> der "charakter transfer hat damit nix zu tun......
> ...



Tjo vllt sollte man auch erst den rest lesen bevor man ijmd zitiert ... btw Hordler halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das soll zeigen das der Wechsel noch net verfügbar is <.<


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Und noch eine Woche warten ... hätte ich mir bloß n US-Account gemacht^^


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Tøøter schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das ich das ende ausgeschnitten habe, warum soll ich euch nen Fake andrehn.
> Aber naja wayne musst es ja net glauben, glaub Blizz hat eben auf der HP nen Hirnfilter eingebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey das mit dem Hirnfilter ist nicht nett von dir. 
Du hast das Ende ausgeschnitten? Na gut, dann erklärt sich die komische URL.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Hey nix Down, 

wow-us.com   und ich hab mein DRUIDEN TROLL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> mmh also ich komme auf die verwaltunssite und kann auch auf die service die da angeboten sind zugreifen aber fraktionswechsel nix da hmm ka wann das nun kommt



labert doch nich alle son dreck ..... vllt  kommt der ein oder andere drauf ... aber machen könnt ihr da nix weil die verwaltung noch nicht geht.
bei mir kommt zwar die anmeldung .... trotzdem steht da "dieser dienst ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Hey das mit dem Hirnfilter ist nicht nett von dir.
> Du hast das Ende ausgeschnitten? Na gut, dann erklärt sich die komische URL.



Es is au net nett mir nen Fake vorzuwerfen, ich kanndir auch gern den Scrren mit komplttem Link schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber egal ich geh jetzt Koralon umnuken ^^


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Ehm nein geht nich auf den Link das is ja eine Goldkauf Seite ohmahn ich dachte das wäre die Ammy WoW Seite sry leute!


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Tøøter schrieb:


> Tjo vllt sollte man auch erst den rest lesen bevor man ijmd zitiert ... btw Hordler halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst  nur n ally sein :-)

hordler  treten nich nach.....^^


mfg :-)


----------



## Tøøter (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> du kannst  nur n ally sein :-)
> 
> hordler  treten nich nach.....^^
> 
> ...



jupp wo du recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kernkraft400 (9. September 2009)

Naja ich finde die Option des Fraktionswechsels noch nicht einmal so schlimm.... 
Nicht das ich meiner geliebten Horden nun den Rücken zu drehe aber für komplett neue Spieler die noch keine Ahnung von der Materie des Spiel haben könnte es doch eine optimale Lösung sein?!


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

wenn es keine allys geben würde wär doch auch mist
dann wüste die horde nich wenn sie ganken sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

wie isn die Ammy WoW Seite . bei uns is das ja wow-europe, und bei den ammys ?


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

worldofwarcraft.com is die US Seite - Ganz Simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Hat eure Acc Verwaltung auch wieder:

"Our account management pages are currently unavailable.
Please check back later. "

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt *gg*


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

bei mir steht 

Die Seiten der Accountverwaltung sind momentan nicht verfügbar.
Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> Hat eure Acc Verwaltung auch wieder:
> 
> "Our account management pages are currently unavailable.
> Please check back later. "
> ...


Bei mir ist "Dieser Dienst steht nicht zur Verfügung." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

und die battlenet seite ist auch down...


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Oh mann, was alle mit dem Fraktionswechsel haben... Sowas entscheidet man während der charakter erstellung...
Und auch wenn, wartet man eben noch ein bisschen, ich meine ist ja net so, dass die Welt in 7 Tagen unter geht und der Fraktionswechsel kommt aber erst in 8 Tagen -.-


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Same - Same...vielleicht hat sichs Blizz ja doch ueberlegt :-)


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

mir gehts ja net unbedingt um den fraktionswechsel sondern das ich net in die verwaltung reinkomm...


----------



## Semetor (9. September 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...




Gibts auf den Amerikanischen Server schon....


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...73144&sid=3

hmmm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

xDD

dat ist doch ne schmach mit blizz...


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Vielleicht doch INC - Acc Verwaltung wieder down - denke sie implementieren grad - zufrueh geQQed? ^^


----------



## woggly4 (9. September 2009)

Neuer Fehler taucht auf...

"Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten." in großer, roter, fetter Schrift und dadrüber ein Murloc (https://eu.battle.net/login/_images/de-DE/error-murloc.jpg)

Haaach, ist das spannend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

woggly4 schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...73144&sid=3
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> ...



Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig!! xD


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Wie Weihnachten - kommt das Christkind oder kommt es vielleicht doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Will doch nur meinen zugestaubten Ally haben ^^


----------



## Volar (9. September 2009)

Ma ne kurze Frage in den Raum geworfen: 

Wenn ich den Fraktionstransfer in Anspruch nehme, kann ich dann auch einen neuen Server auswählen oder wird der Charakter einfach auf dem Server zur anderen Fraktion geschoben und ich muss anschließend noch nen "Charaktertransfer" benutzen?

Wobei, ich kanns mir glaub bei Blizzards Geldgier schon denken...

Aber wie hier in dem Fred schon öfters, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

denk mal der wird nur auf die andere fraktion geschoben den servertrans musst du extra machen bin mir aber auch net ganz sicher


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Ich glaube (betonung liegt auf glaube) dass du auf dem server bleibts eben nur die neue rasse bist und in Sw plötzkich hockst...^^


Edith: Ahhh mist da war einer schneller ^^


----------



## Threisch (9. September 2009)

Volar schrieb:


> Ma ne kurze Frage in den Raum geworfen:
> 
> Wenn ich den Fraktionstransfer in Anspruch nehme, kann ich dann auch einen neuen Server auswählen oder wird der Charakter einfach auf dem Server zur anderen Fraktion geschoben und ich muss anschließend noch nen "Charaktertransfer" benutzen?
> 
> ...





Gegen umkosten von nochmal etwa 20 €, sprich = 40 € kannst du auch den Server wechseln ^^
Beim fraktionen Trans. ist nur ein neuer Name und neues Aussehen inbegriffen (beim Namen bin ich mir nicht so sicher)


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Gegen umkosten von nochmal etwa 20 &#8364;, sprich = 40 &#8364; kannst du auch den Server wechseln ^^
> Beim fraktionen Trans. ist nur ein neuer Name und neues Aussehen inbegriffen (beim Namen bin ich mir nicht so sicher)



Wäre aber super, wenn Blizzard ein Kombi-Paket für 30&#8364; anbieten würde. Das würde ich auch gleich in Anspruch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (9. September 2009)

ich freue mich auch schon lange auf den fraktionswechsel, meiner meinung nach nur sehr schade, dass blizzard sich gegenüber uns deutschen da nicht äußern kann... sie spannen uns jetzt stundenlang auf die folter und am ende werden wir ihn wohl trotzdem nicht heute nachmittag in anspruch nehmen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (9. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Wäre aber super, wenn Blizzard ein Kombi-Paket für 30€ anbieten würde. Das würde ich auch gleich in Anspruch nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich denke mal das der Fraktionswechsel an sich schon 25-30 kosten wird


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. September 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...73144&sid=3

ich selber komm aber nicht in die acc verwaltung, evtl nen fake


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> ich freue mich auch schon lange auf den fraktionswechsel, meiner meinung nach nur sehr schade, dass blizzard sich gegenüber uns deutschen da nicht äußern kann... sie spannen uns jetzt stundenlang auf die folter und am ende werden wir ihn wohl trotzdem nicht heute nachmittag in anspruch nehmen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe aber auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass im deutschen Forum am wenigsten über Änderungen bzw. Status einer Änderung informiert wird.


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Gegen umkosten von nochmal etwa 20 €, sprich = 40 € kannst du auch den Server wechseln ^^
> Beim fraktionen Trans. ist nur ein neuer Name und neues Aussehen inbegriffen (beim Namen bin ich mir nicht so sicher)



Ich glaube nicht, dass du mit dem Fraktionswechsel, auch einen neuen Server wählen kannst.
Jeder Dienst kostet ja Euro. Da würde der Dienst mit dem Server Transen für 20 Euro ja sonst überflüssig werden. 

Hier findest du einen Beitrag zum "Kostenpflichtiger Fraktionswechsel".


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Edith: Doppelpost von mir. Internet hat grad gesponnen. sry
PS: Kann man einen Eintrag auch irgendwie wieder löschen? xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oh mann, was alle mit dem Fraktionswechsel haben... Sowas entscheidet man während der charakter erstellung...



Es ist mir unverständlich, wieso so viele der Meinung sind, dass man ausgerechnet in WOW anfangs getroffenen Entscheidungen möglichst gar nie nicht wieder revidieren darf ??

Schulen, Ausbildungsstätten, Berufe, Partnerschaften, Wohnorte und damit Freund und das Umfeld ändern sich, aber wehe man möchte in WOW was ändern weil vllt. die neuen Kollegen alle Allianz spielen statt Horde.

Stellt euch das doch mal RL vor.

Die erste Freundin/der erste Freund bis ans Lebensende. Man hat sich ja schließlich mal entschieden.
Die erste Arbeitsstelle, die erste Wohnung in Stadt X. Alles nicht änderbar. Man hat sich ja mal entschieden.

Warum bloß sollte das in WOW so abwegig sein, getroffene Entscheidungen ändern zu können???
Ich kapiers nicht.


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum bloß sollte das in WOW so abwegig sein, getroffene Entscheidungen ändern zu können???
> Ich kapiers nicht.



Ich kapiers auch nicht. Ich werde z. B. Server und Fraktion ändern (sobald möglich), weil ich 1. nach jahrelangem Spielen auf der Horden-Seite einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Horden-Visagen hab (Abwechslung) und 2. weil Malfurion von Allianzlern überbevölkert ist und es einfach keinen Spaß mehr auf Malfurion macht.


An alle die rumwhinen: Wollt ihr noch Käse zum Whine?


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es ist mir unverständlich, wieso so viele der Meinung sind, dass man ausgerechnet in WOW anfangs getroffenen Entscheidungen möglichst gar nie nicht wieder revidieren darf ??
> 
> Schulen, Ausbildungsstätten, Berufe, Partnerschaften, Wohnorte und damit Freund und das Umfeld ändern sich, aber wehe man möchte in WOW was ändern weil vllt. die neuen Kollegen alle Allianz spielen statt Horde.
> 
> ...



Eben! Ich habe auf beiden Seiten diverse Chars, auf 80. Spiele ich Horde, habe ich Spass und kloppfe im PvP Allis.
Spiele ich Allianz, kloppfe ich Horde. Und in Instanzen merkt man das eh nicht, ob man Alli, oder Hordi spielt. 

Das einzige Problem ist einfach die Umstellung. Ich laufe als Alli grundsätlich zu den Hordi Portalen und umgekehrt.
Ist ziemlich nervig mit der Zeit und das gelächter hast auch auf deiner Seite in dem Moment xD

Wer nur immer eine Seite spielt, kennt WoW nur zu 50%! Sag ich einfach  mal so pauschal.


----------



## Basle (9. September 2009)

*Ironie on

Weil es ein Spiel ist!!!!!

*Ironie off


Bei mir war das so: Habe auf nem pvp Server angefangen und dann Horde gespielt. Das ganze fast 1 1/2 Jahre lang. Dann wurde mir aber das ganze "Kiddy" gequatsche zu viel und ich habe auf einem anderen Server Rp-PvE angefangen und da ich auf dem PvP Server viel getwinkt hatte, kannte ich auf Hordenseite fast jede Q. Ich wollte also was neues machen. Also mal Ally angefangen. Dort habe ich nun 2  80er und viele neue nette Leute kennengelernt. SO nu verstaubt aber mein 80er UD Warrior auf dem anderen Server, und ich habe keine Lust wieder einen hochzuziehen, habe aber wieder Lust auf nen Tank. (im mom Heal Schamie und Hunter). Also kommt mir der Fraktionswechsel sehr gelegen. Man sieht es gibt nun mal momente wo man in WoW sich nun nicht auf einen char festlegt und den 4 Jahre lang zockt.  (würde mir auch auf dauer langweilig werden xD) Gut ich würde auch nicht sterben, wenn er nicht kommen würde, aber es ist meine Sache ob ich ihn in ANspruch nehme oder nicht. Und da er auch nicht so billig ist, überlegt man sich ob man sich mal ebenso seine chars transt.


----------



## Threisch (9. September 2009)

Wenn man denen aus dem WoW-Forum glaube kann, wird das Heute nichts mit dem Fraktionen-Trans.
Es würde in der Tat ja wohl irgendwo geschrieben stehen wann dieser Dienst aktiv wird^^ z.B auf dem
"Einlogg-Fenster". Und auch Buffed selbst hätte längstens irgendwas vermerkt ^^ so meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oder habt ihr gerade eine vertrauliche Quelle die sagt der Trans. kommt Heute?


----------



## Volar (9. September 2009)

Tja, ich verstehs auch nicht... Hinter den wenigsten Entscheidungen, die Fraktion zu wechseln, steht wohl, daß man die gegnerische Fraktion "ausspähen" oder die eigene "verraten" will... Bei dem "PvP-System" in WoW gleich zweimal nicht... 
Da gibts andere Spiele, bei denen es tatsächlich Auswirkungen hätte, wenn man bei beiden Fraktionen spielen kann oder gleichzeitig einloggen könnte...

Die Wechselwilligen haben schlichtweg private Gründe oder nutzen es als "Komfort-Funktion". 

Ich z.B. hab bei WoW Release die Allys gewählt, diese auch ausgibig gespielt bis ein paar bekannte aufgehört haben und die Gilde zerbrochen ist... 
Einen Neustart auf einem anderen Server auf Seiten der Horde gewagt und nun dort bereits seit zwei Jahren hängen geblieben... 
Tja, Erinnerungen werden wach, man fängt (wieder mal) nen Twink an, levelt den bis mitte 20, merkt, daß man ehrlich genug gelevelt hat in den alten Gebieten (wohooo Cataclysm!) und lässt es bleiben... 
Der Fraktionstransfer wird angekündigt, man erinnert sich an seine alten Chars... Und das man auf Allyseite bereits nen Char hat auf Level 70 hat. Perfekt, spar ich mir das wochenlange Leveln und hol meinen geliebten Mage einfach rüber. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger... 

Naja, ma schauen, ob es mir wirklich wert is, nen Fuffi für den kompletten Transfer hinzulegen. Insgeheim rechne ich irgendwie damit, daß allein der Fraktionswechsel bei uns 30 € kostet (tolles 1:1 Umrechnungsverfahren, $ in €)... 

Oder ob man dann doch nochmal levelt und sich die Kohle spart...


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Volar schrieb:


> Tja, ich verstehs auch nicht... Hinter den wenigsten Entscheidungen, die Fraktion zu wechseln, steht wohl, daß man die gegnerische Fraktion "ausspähen" oder die eigene "verraten" will... Bei dem "PvP-System" in WoW gleich zweimal nicht...
> Da gibts andere Spiele, bei denen es tatsächlich Auswirkungen hätte, wenn man bei beiden Fraktionen spielen kann oder gleichzeitig einloggen könnte...
> 
> Die Wechselwilligen haben schlichtweg private Gründe oder nutzen es als "Komfort-Funktion".
> ...



Finde es sowieso seltsam für Dienste wie Servertrans und Fraktionswechsel 20&#8364; zu verlangen, wobei man "einfach" nur ein Skript basteln könnte, dass dies automatisiert. (Falls ihr jetzt kommt: "Ey, was labert der denn für einen Müll? Der hat doch gar keine Ahnung!" Ich programmiere nebenbei PHP und verwalte MySQL-Datenbanken und kann mir gut vorstellen, wie man so etwas automatisieren könnte.)


----------



## Volar (9. September 2009)

Jep, ich sehe daß genauso, daß der Betrag sicher in keiner Relation zum Aufwand steht. Aber es ist wie bei so vielem, Angebot & Nachfrage. 
Die Nachfrage besteht, Blizz nutzt sein Monopol aus und fertig... 

Aber gut, es hat ja auch ne gewisse Schutzfunktion... Stellt euch ma vor, daß Teil wär für alle frei zugänglich und kostenlos... 

Jeder Tag n neuer Name, jeden dritten nen neuen Server alle zwei Monate ne neue Fraktion... Und überall ordentlich die Leute abkassieren, denn ich bin ja morgen wieder weg...

Da bezahl ich lieber die "Schutzgebühr" und der Missbrauch wird zumidnest ein wenig eingedämmt...


----------



## Basle (9. September 2009)

die verlangen geld, damit man nicht einfach meint, hmm ok heute flame ich einfach mal alle aufm server und gehe dann auf einen anderen. Bei 20Euro überlegt man dann doch 2 mal ob man sowas macht, und die die wirkliche Gründe für den Trans haben, sind die 20 Euro allemal wert.


----------



## eb:Wolv (9. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Finde es sowieso seltsam für Dienste wie Servertrans und Fraktionswechsel 20€ zu verlangen, wobei man "einfach" nur ein Skript basteln könnte, dass dies automatisiert. (Falls ihr jetzt kommt: "Ey, was labert der denn für einen Müll? Der hat doch gar keine Ahnung!" Ich programmiere nebenbei PHP und verwalte MySQL-Datenbanken und kann mir gut vorstellen, wie man so etwas automatisieren könnte.)



wenn das ohne kosten verbunden wäre, würde das ein massenwechsel geben. hin und her, immer wieder. kost ja nix. das gleiche würde ja auch für servertrans gelten: kost ja nix. bissl hoppen, bis ich die richtigen freunde finde.

btw. php rulz^^


----------



## addyy09 (9. September 2009)

also als ich mal nen ticket geschrieben habe, um was zu klären, hat mich der GM anschließend gefragt, ob er mir noch bei irgendwas helfen könnte.
Darauf meien Frage: Wann wird denn der Fraktionswechsel eingeführt
Antwort: Der kommt ziemlich bald aber genaueres wissen wir noch nicht.

es war nie davon die rede dass der mit dem nächsten patch kommt


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Hi,

der kommt heute, denke ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wird wohl kein zufall sein das die Server und die Accverwaltung so lange down sind. Da ja kein Patchday ist.

und @ addy

ein GM darf dir keine genauen Infos geben, somit ist es sinnlos einen GM zu fragen

mfg
wowl12345


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

eb:Wolv schrieb:


> wenn das ohne kosten verbunden wäre, würde das ein massenwechsel geben. hin und her, immer wieder. kost ja nix. das gleiche würde ja auch für servertrans gelten: kost ja nix. bissl hoppen, bis ich die richtigen freunde finde.
> 
> btw. php rulz^^


Habe auch nie gehauptet, dass es kostenlos werden soll, nur dass ich 20&#8364; für unangemessen empfinde.

PS: Jop, PHP is gail und macht Laune zu programmieren, vor allem in Kombination mit ner (MySQL-)Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riggelz (9. September 2009)

accountverwaltung ist wieder verfügbar, leider ist es noch nichts geworden, mit dem fraktionswechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe das es nächste woche was damit wird, aber denke ohne einer vorherige ankündigung seitens blizzards, brauchen wir uns 
erstmal keine hoffnungen machen!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Riggelz schrieb:


> accountverwaltung ist wieder verfügbar, leider ist es noch nichts geworden, mit dem fraktionswechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich komme noch nicht rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (9. September 2009)

also bei mir geht die verwaltung nicht ^^ erst heißt es meine daten sind falsch ... dann ein fehler und jetzt ist die seite down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tephis (9. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Finde es sowieso seltsam für Dienste wie Servertrans und Fraktionswechsel 20€ zu verlangen, wobei man "einfach" nur ein Skript basteln könnte, dass dies automatisiert. (Falls ihr jetzt kommt: "Ey, was labert der denn für einen Müll? Der hat doch gar keine Ahnung!" Ich programmiere nebenbei PHP und verwalte MySQL-Datenbanken und kann mir gut vorstellen, wie man so etwas automatisieren könnte.)



Gerade da du ja Ahnung hast solltest du wissen, dass das tatsächliche Skript zur Umstellung wahrscheinlich den kleinsten Teil der Arbeit ausmacht. Also die dazugehörigen Vorbereitungen (Fraktionsabhängige Items, Mounts, Quests, Ruf, Erfolge, ...). Unter dem Aspekt finde ich den einmaligen Betrag nicht zu viel.

Nebenbei wird es tatsächlich auch verhindern, dass gerade die Niedrig Level Charaktere transferiert werden, weil man die schneller wieder hochspielen kann.

Über blizzard.com kann man in den englischen FAQs nachlesen, dass man nur alle 60 Tage die Fraktion wechseln können soll. Ob das für den deutschen Markt jetzt auch so kommen wird - who knows.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall drauf, weil ich nach einer Pause von mehr als einem Jahr die Gelegenheit habe mit RL Freunden auf einem Server in einer Fraktion zu spielen. Dafür bezahlte ich dann auch gerne einmal. Gerade weil ich mit meinem Charakter sehr zufrieden bin hätte ich keine Lust genau dasselbe noch einmal hochzuspielen.


----------



## Riggelz (9. September 2009)

Hexorio schrieb:


> also bei mir geht die verwaltung nicht ^^ erst heißt es meine daten sind falsch ... dann ein fehler und jetzt ist die seite down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich bestätigen, die accountverwaltung funktioniert nur teilweise, momentan ist sie wieder abgeschmiert, aber ist leider keine
neue option ala "Fraktionswechsel" eingefügt worden!


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Ich kann mich nun auch endlich in die ACC-Verwaltung einloggen.
Und es gibt *keine* Funktion um einen Fraktionswechsel zu beantragen!

Schade. Vielleicht nächten Mittwoch


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Es gibt noch Hoffung... sie ist wieder off.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Riggelz schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, die accountverwaltung funktioniert nur teilweise, momentan ist sie wieder abgeschmiert, aber ist leider keine
> neue option ala "Fraktionswechsel" eingefügt worden!



alles scheißgelaber ,..... ja dann kommt halt man einer von 1000 kurz rein aber kann eh nichts klicken, ändern oder sonstiges.

wenn hier alle sagen es geht wieder (und keiner was sieht in der verwaltung)+ auf buffed ne sichere meldung steht das er NICHT da ist,
dann kann hier rumgeflamt werden.

solange aber um DIE uhrzeit die verwaltung bei 99% aller besucher offline ist KANN MAN DAVON AUSGEHEN DAS DER WECHSEL KOMMT


Error &#8211; Account Management unavailable

	Our account management pages are currently unavailable.
Please check back later.

Thank you for your understanding.
Nos pages de gestion de compte sont temporairement inaccessibles.
Veuillez réessayer plus tard.

Nous vous remercions de votre compréhension.
Die Seiten der Accountverwaltung sind momentan nicht verfügbar.
Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

also bei mir geht sie ich trans gerade meinen char aufn anderen server^^


----------



## Riggelz (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> alles scheißgelaber ,..... ja dann kommt halt man einer von 1000 kurz rein aber kann eh nichts klicken, ändern oder sonstiges.
> 
> wenn hier alle sagen es geht wieder (und keiner was sieht in der verwaltung)+ auf buffed ne sichere meldung steht das er NICHT da ist,
> dann kann hier rumgeflamt werden.
> ...




*spendiert Millencolin einen Flammenkuchen, damit er ordentlich weiter"flammen" kann*

hatte die hoffnung eigtnlich schon aufgegeben, daß mal der 0815 kracher hier ordentlich "flammt"...

falls du schlecht geschlafen haben solltest, weil es dir zu warm war, hier ein total klasse tip für dich um wieder lockerer zu werden! 

Hang a wet towel holding ice cubes from two chairs. Point a fan at the towel and at you in bed. The melting ice will wet and chill the towel and the fan will blow that cold air on you. Place a container under the towel to catch the melting ice water. You can use a thread to connect the bottom of the towel with the container to avoid the annoying dripping sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: ganz nebenbei, wer hat momentan auch noch probleme beim einloggen?


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> also bei mir geht sie ich trans gerade meinen char aufn anderen server^^



Kommt heute nicht mehr.


Wrocas schrieb ins Allgemein Forum in nen Thread:

_Im Normalfall geben wir euch vorher Bescheid, wenn ein neuer Service zur Verfügung steht. 

Zu dem Thema gibt es zudem ausreichend viele Beiträge. 

/closed_


Schade,schade^^_
_


----------



## Ælenaya (9. September 2009)

Also, ich hab grad versucht mich auf die Accountverwaltung einzuloggen und da kam ne ganz komische Fehlermeldung:

________________________________________________________________________________
________________

_HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.springframework.web.util.NestedServletException: Request processing failed; nested exception is javax.xml.ws.soap.SOAPFaultException: Could not get JDBC Connection[Could not get JDBC Connection; nested exception is org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot get a connection, pool exhausted]
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.processRequest(FrameworkServlet
.java:488)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.doGet(FrameworkServlet.java:431
)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:690)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	com.blizzard.tassadar.client.filter.ClientFilter.doFilter(ClientFilter.java:154)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doForward(PageContextImpl.java:691)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:661)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:43)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:98)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	com.blizzard.tassadar.client.filter.ClientFilter.doFilter(ClientFilter.java:154)
	com.blizzard.util.net.RedirectCompatibilityFilter.doFilter(RedirectCompatibility
Filter.java:29)
	org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(Characte
rEncodingFilter.java:96)
	org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilte
r.java:75)
	com.blizzard.wow.web.accountManagement.action.Maintenance.doFilter(Maintenance.j
ava:43)

root cause

javax.xml.ws.soap.SOAPFaultException: Could not get JDBC Connection[Could not get JDBC Connection; nested exception is org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot get a connection, pool exhausted]
	com.sun.xml.ws.fault.SOAP11Fault.getProtocolException(SOAP11Fault.java:171)
	com.sun.xml.ws.fault.SOAPFaultBuilder.createException(SOAPFaultBuilder.java:94)
	com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:240)
	com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:210)
	com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SEIStub.invoke(SEIStub.java:103)
	$Proxy74.getAccountByAccountName(Unknown Source)
	com.blizzard.wow.web.bamwam.manager.BattleNetAccountManagerAsterion.getWowAccoun
tsForBattleNetAccount(BattleNetAccountManagerAsterion.java:181)
	com.blizzard.wow.web.accountShared.manager.TassadarAccountSessionManager.getWowA
ccountName(TassadarAccountSessionManager.java:115)
	com.blizzard.wow.web.accountManagement.interceptor.SelectAWowAccountInterceptor.
preHandle(SelectAWowAccountInterceptor.java:58)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doDispatch(DispatcherServlet.j
ava:849)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doService(DispatcherServlet.ja
va:793)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.processRequest(FrameworkServlet
.java:476)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.doGet(FrameworkServlet.java:431
)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:690)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	com.blizzard.tassadar.client.filter.ClientFilter.doFilter(ClientFilter.java:154)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doForward(PageContextImpl.java:691)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:661)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:43)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:98)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	com.blizzard.tassadar.client.filter.ClientFilter.doFilter(ClientFilter.java:154)
	com.blizzard.util.net.RedirectCompatibilityFilter.doFilter(RedirectCompatibility
Filter.java:29)
	org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(Characte
rEncodingFilter.java:96)
	org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilte
r.java:75)
	com.blizzard.wow.web.accountManagement.action.Maintenance.doFilter(Maintenance.j
ava:43)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5.23 logs.
_________________________________________________________________________________
________________

Was das genau heissen soll, kein plan.....    versteh ich genausoviel, wie Japanische Schriftzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzte

so da kannste dis sehen^^


----------



## kniklas (9. September 2009)

das ist der Charaktertransfer und nicht der Fraktionswechsel!


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

kniklas schrieb:


> das ist der Charaktertransfer und nicht der Fraktionswechsel!




denn scroll mal ein wenig höher da steht von mir " also bei mir geht sie ich trans gerade meinen char aufn anderen server^^ "

ich hab nie was vom fraktionswechsel gesagt sondern nur das die accverwaltung geht


----------



## kniklas (9. September 2009)

Topic:  *"Wo ist der Fraktionswechsel !? "

dann biste wohl falsch hier*


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Riggelz schrieb:


> *spendiert Millencolin einen Flammenkuchen, damit er ordentlich weiter"flammen" kann*
> 
> hatte die hoffnung eigtnlich schon aufgegeben, daß mal der 0815 kracher hier ordentlich "flammt"...
> 
> ...



wo steht bei mir bitte flammen du mongo ?

btw im gegensatz zu dir hab ich den ganzen thread gelesen und du warst bestimmt der 5te mit dem spruch "verwaltung geht wieder, kein feature drin" 

dann regt man sich halt auf


----------



## Threisch (9. September 2009)

Das ist aber ein normaler Server-trans :/


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein normaler Server-trans :/


Es wurde auch *NIE* behauptet, dass es ein Fraktionswechsel sei!


----------



## Truba (9. September 2009)

der fraktionswechsel kommt aber erst mit patch 3.2.2 oder sogar erst mit 3.3 oder dem addon


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

wenn ihr mal mehr als immer nur die letzte seite lesen würdet , wär euch aufgefallen das zwischen durch das thema aufgetaucht ist das die accverwaltung net ging und ich gepostet habe das sie bei mir geht und als beweis das foto hochgeladen hab!!


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Truba schrieb:


> der fraktionswechsel kommt aber erst mit patch 3.2.2 oder sogar erst mit 3.3 oder dem addon


Und das hast du natürlich von einer vertrauensvollen Informationsquelle? Sicher nicht. Der Fraktionswechsel kommt bald, aber nicht zusammen mit einem Patch geschweige denn AddOn.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Truba schrieb:


> der fraktionswechsel kommt aber erst mit patch 3.2.2 oder sogar erst mit 3.3 oder dem addon



les den thread oder die buffed news, dann poste.


----------



## Visssion (9. September 2009)

naja ich frag mich l angsam auch ob das überhaupt kommt bzw. wann <.<


----------



## Metalphreek (9. September 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> naja ich frag mich l angsam auch ob das überhaupt kommt bzw. wann <.<



auf jeden fall nicht heute, kannst beruhigt zocken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuhlina (9. September 2009)

Die Accountverwaltung ist sicherlich down, weil jeder 2. Spieler einloggt um zu gucken ob der Trans da ist.

Versteh aber auch nicht warum die Amis es schon haben und wir immer noch warten müssen, naja mehr als warten kann man eben nicht.


----------



## Threisch (9. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Und das hast du natürlich von einer vertrauensvollen Informationsquelle? Sicher nicht. Der Fraktionswechsel kommt bald, aber nicht zusammen mit einem Patch geschweige denn AddOn.



Richtig, der Fraktions-Wechsel hat ja auch nichts mit irgendwelchen Korrekturen oder ingame Erweiterungen zu tun. Der kann kommen wann er will. War ja bei den Amis auch net per Patch ^^


----------



## Pattatafisch (9. September 2009)

Soweit ich weis ist der Fraktionswechsel in den USA sogar an einem Dienstag gekommen....


----------



## Alandius (9. September 2009)

hmmm warum ist denn die website bis 17:30 down ^^ vll kommt ja doch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (9. September 2009)

Alandius schrieb:


> hmmm warum ist denn die website bis 17:30 down ^^ vll kommt ja doch noch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffen wir mal , ich würde mich aber auch nicht umbringen , falls es doch nicht heute kommt .


----------



## normansky (9. September 2009)

Die meissten die hier rumpalabern, wegen dem ausbleibendem Fraktionswechsel, würden ihn eh nicht nutzen oder ihr Taschengeld von Mama reicht eh nicht aus....^^


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

War nun grade in der Verwaltung drinnen, und der Fraktionswechsel ist nicht verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (9. September 2009)

Hätte mich echt gefreut wenn es heute gekommen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alandius (9. September 2009)

bei mir immernoch down xD aber wird bestimmt die Tage kommen, vll nicht heute aber in den nächsten 7 Tagen bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casker (9. September 2009)

Hallo, also bei WOW Europe hat sich jemand von Blizz dazu geäußert.
Er redet davon das es nicht so einfach sei und Zeitplan usw.

Schlußwort ist das der Fraktionswechsel bald kommt.

Wie lange "bald" ist .. ka .... aufjedenfall nicht heute.

mfg
Casker


----------



## Aada (9. September 2009)

Vielleicht darf der ja nix sagen XD


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Casker schrieb:


> Hallo, also bei WOW Europe hat sich jemand von Blizz dazu geäußert.
> Er redet davon das es nicht so einfach sei und Zeitplan usw.
> 
> Schlußwort ist das der Fraktionswechsel bald kommt.
> ...




Das Forum ist zusammengebrochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja BLizz man legt sich besser nicht mit verärgerten Usern an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravanna (9. September 2009)

Warum lasst ihr euch alle net einfach überraschen^^

Wenn es kommt, juhu. (Für manche auch net)
wenn es net kommt hat man umsonst seine Finger müde getippt.

Also: Abwarten und Tee trinken^^


----------



## Wutprobe (9. September 2009)

hmm acc seite immer noch down^^ ich hoffe torzdem das es heut noch iwie kommt oda bis zum wochenende :>


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> hmm acc seite immer noch down^^ ich hoffe torzdem das es heut noch iwie kommt oda bis zum wochenende :>




Der kommt heute nicht mehr hat Wrocas schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Wutprobe (9. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Der kommt heute nicht mehr hat Wrocas schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nimm mir doch nicht die hoffnung :>^^


----------



## villain (9. September 2009)

Pattatafisch schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis ist der Fraktionswechsel in den USA sogar an einem Dienstag gekommen....





korrigiert mich, falls ich jetzt verkehrt liege, aber bei den amis ist doch schon immer der dienstag der patchday so wie bei uns der mittwoch....oder?


----------



## Snippo (9. September 2009)

/sign

Finde es schon dämlich genug, dass sie erlaubt haben, auf einem PvP server nun einen weiteren Charakter der anderen Fraktion zu erstellen.
Aber Fraktionswechsel übertrifft alles, das leveln ist mittlerweile so einfach geworden, dass man sich einen Charakter des gleichen Klassentyps (vorrausgesetzt es ist auf dem gleichen Realm KEIN Todesritter) einfach neu hochspielen kann. So bleibt wenigstens die Spannung.

Und der Fraktionswechsel wurde noch nicht wirklich bestätigt, nein. Zumindest das Datum der Erscheinung nicht, bzw. keine Zeitangabe.


----------



## Lewita (9. September 2009)

Snippo schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Finde es schon dämlich genug, dass sie erlaubt haben, auf einem PvP server nun einen weiteren Charakter der anderen Fraktion zu erstellen.
> Aber Fraktionswechsel übertrifft alles, das leveln ist mittlerweile so einfach geworden, dass man sich einen Charakter des gleichen Klassentyps (vorrausgesetzt es ist auf dem gleichen Realm KEIN Todesritter) einfach neu hochspielen kann. So bleibt wenigstens die Spannung.
> ...



Spannung? Was iss den da drann spannend wen man schon den xxxxxxten Char Levelt? Wen das neue Add on kommt den könnte mich das Lvln wieder reizen.

Hoffe der Fraktionswechsel kommt bald damit mein Schami nich weiter rumgammeln  muss.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich!
In den USA gehts schon warum nicht bei uns?
Viele warten drauf unter anderem auch ich will meinen mage endlich zur horde rüberziehen da mir die ally seite nimmer gefällt, und der dk ist ja ganz fein nur mir fehlt mein mage! also blizz gibt mal gas bitte!

Zum anderen, mal die frage was haben die heute getan das die wieder so lange gearbeitet haben am server etc?


----------



## Lewita (9. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich!
> In den USA gehts schon warum nicht bei uns?
> Viele warten drauf unter anderem auch ich will meinen mage endlich zur horde rüberziehen da mir die ally seite nimmer gefällt, und der dk ist ja ganz fein nur mir fehlt mein mage! also blizz gibt mal gas bitte!
> 
> Zum anderen, mal die frage was haben die heute getan das die wieder so lange gearbeitet haben am server etc?



Vorhin stand irgendwas drin wegen Elektrik arbeiten(vieleicht hat ja ne Ratte das Stromkabel gekappt^^)

Und ich warte auch schon Sehnlichst auf den Fraktionswechsel da ich mein 80er Schami heim zur Horde hohlen möcht der Arme iss da drüben ganz alleine *heul*


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> Vorhin stand irgendwas drin wegen Elektrik arbeiten(vieleicht hat ja ne Ratte das Stromkabel gekappt^^)
> 
> Und ich warte auch schon Sehnlichst auf den Fraktionswechsel da ich mein 80er Schami heim zur Horde hohlen möcht der Arme iss da drüben ganz alleine *heul*


Und mir macht die ally garkein fun mehr, dazu schlechte erfahrungen mit gilden auf der ally seite gemacht etc! er versatubt da drüben!
und ich glaube kaum das es so schwer ist das einzupflegen ich hoffe ja nicht das die uns bis zu Cataclysm verhungern lassen!


----------



## Schnatti (17. September 2009)

VERFÜGBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> VERFÜGBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Joar, Aber was soll dass ,das ich 25euronen zahlen soll, und z.b beim trans das argu-tunier zurückgesetzt wird?!
finde das ne frechheit sorry!


----------



## Cloze (17. September 2009)

Stimmt.

Auf Das Syndikat laufen schon ehemalige Zwerge als Undead rum.

Allianzverräter!


----------



## Schnatti (17. September 2009)

Verfügbar aber man kommt nicht auf die Accountverwaltung..klasse. Das nenn ich organisierte Planung


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Oh man jetzt kommen noch mehr Kiddies und wechseln zu den Blutelfen. Man Blizzard der Fraktionswechsel ist sowas von unnötig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt kommen noch mehr Kiddies und wechseln zu den Blutelfen. Man Blizzard der Fraktionswechsel ist sowas von unnötig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die kunden wollen es, die kunden kriegen es.

ich glaub schon, dass blizz beide seiten gegeneinander abgewogen hat. und die seite, die den wechsel knorke findet und auch benutzen will, wird wohl gewonnen haben....

was will man machen, du brauchst ihn ja nicht zu benutzen. und wenn du auch schon weisst, dass alle allianzler in zukunft blutelfen spielen, geh doch diesem volk in zukunft aus dem weg.


vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, verbergen sich unter den wechslern auch ein paar nette zeitgenossen....wer weiss?!


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*Nicht ohne grund is bei manchen server von der einen zur anderen Fraktion nicht möglich..

ps.wie is meine signatur ?^^ is die 2te die ich überhaupt gemacht hab so zum testen^^

Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (18. September 2009)

Medmexx schrieb:


> Halli hallo liebe mit suchtis...
> 
> Ich Gammel hier wegen den *TOLLEN* neuem Peach mal wieder rum, gerade mal 4/5 t8 teile schon neue inze naja anderes Theama.
> 
> ...



1. nicht Peach sondern Patch
2. kann man etwas erst vermissen wenn man es schon hatte

Sorry hier musste ich einfach klugscheissen


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> ps.wie is meine signatur ?^^ is die 2te die ich überhaupt gemacht hab so zum testen^^



dann teste nochmal ein bisschen weiter. wie heisst denn die kleine? lissy oder lizzy? wenigstens beim namen sollte schon klarheit herrschen....


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*noooooiiiiinnnnn..
schau auf die uhr da kann dass schonma vorkommen^^
aber danke fürs drauf hinweisen^^

Mfg; Kâsska*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (18. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Joar, Aber was soll dass ,das ich 25euronen zahlen soll, und z.b beim trans das argu-tunier zurückgesetzt wird?!
> finde das ne frechheit sorry!



Viel zu Billig. So gibt es wieder Eltern die den Sprößlingen den Spaß zahlen.
Und Erfolge sollten alle zurück gesetzt werden da man sie ja ursprünglich für "die eine Rasse" gemacht hat.


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

die eltern zahlen den sprösslingen auch umbenennungen und servertransfers, und so grossartig anders ist der fraktionswechsel auch nicht.

preismässig passt das schon. hängt da nun eigentlich ein cooldown dran?

und rassenerfolge sollten auf jeden fall aberkannt werden. muss doch irgendeine auswirkung haben, dass man seine rasse nun nicht mehr spielen will. natürlich auch fraktionserfolge inklusive der belohnungen dafür (ich denke da an den schwarzen bären).

da soll man dann schön nochmal ran und den erfolg "Für die Gegnerische Fraktion" nochmal verdienen.


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*jo 30 tage "cd"^^


Mfg;Kâsska*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregon12 (18. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> hängt da nun eigentlich ein cooldown dran?



60 Tage

aber hier sind alle Fragen und antwortet die wichtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard FAQ's

Oder Hier

Blizzard Info Seite


----------



## Xsender (18. September 2009)

kann mir jmd sagen ob ich weiblich und männlich auch einstellen kann ?


----------



## Deregon12 (18. September 2009)

Xsender schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen ob ich weiblich und männlich auch einstellen kann ?




*Kann ich im Zuge des Fraktionswechsels auch eine Rundum-Charakteranpassung durchführen und meinen Charakter umbenennen?*

Ja, bei jedem Fraktionswechsel haben Sie die Möglichkeit, eine kostenfreie Rundum-Charakteranpassung durchzuführen. Sie können ebenfalls den Namen des Charakters ändern.

Einfach mal die FAQ's von Blizzard durchlesen


----------



## Xsender (18. September 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber das hab ich habs wohl über lesen ^^


----------

